# Fixing Drag on Okuma Salina SAF 65



## LoveFolly (Jul 2, 2018)

I have a Salina that is actually smooth as silk and in great working order but the “clicker” inside the spool broke...so there is no sound when a fish pulls drag!? I’ve been toying with it on and off over the weekend, trying to overcome this strange design with parts from other reels...but thought I’d check here to see if anyone has ideas, or even maybe the parts I need? Nothing online carries the full stock of components (thatbi can find). 

Before ya call me out, the rest of my surf gear is mainly Penn Battles with standard parts and better builds, but I hate to trash this reel when it is in such good shape apart from the “silent drag system” - thanks!


----------

